# Colubrids > Pituophis >  bullsnake aggression??

## mark and marley

are bullsnakes really aggressive as everyone makes em out to be??

----------


## AK907

None of mine have been, even my wild caught adults have been pretty mellow. I've had them hiss at me, but its all an act. I've never actually had one strike with an open mouth.

----------

mark and marley (05-26-2011)

----------


## mark and marley

awww i wanted a snake that would hiss at strangers when they walked in to guard my stuff.everyone has a dog but noone effs with a snake.ive seen bulls act really aggressive on u tube with their owners and thought it was funny.
beautiful snakes.i love their eyes

----------

